# Whitetail skiier Dies



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

“Contrary to what people believe, skiing is dangerous. It’s a sport, like football, and people can get hurt,” Stoner said. “You’re standing at the top of an 1,800-foot vertical drop and you’re going to ski down the darn thing and if you fall, you might get hurt.”

qft. except the vertical drop is really only 935 ft.

just goes to show that it doesn't take much!

and damnit, i wish my last name was stoner!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> and damnit, i wish my last name was stoner!


it might as well be. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

oh that reminds me...

we renamed MPD to "Scooter MacMittens" while we were up there. so from now on, that's what he shall be called.

the oracle has spoken~


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

The article didn't say if the death was trauma related or medical. I guess it's one of those things that happen. Sad.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Stutterstan said:


> The article didn't say if the death was trauma related or medical. I guess it's one of those things that happen. Sad.


my guess is trauma. he was found on bold decision a "double black" that has lots of trees and boulders on both sides of the trail.


----------



## ks5z (Dec 14, 2007)

T.J. said:


> it might as well be. :cheeky4:


least you forget: a "stoner" republican on top of it... Politics aside, poor guy, hate to see that happen to anyone. It was a bad week on bold decision, when I was there on sunday a young kid broke his arm pretty badly on it as well, and that was before we had really scraped all the fresh blown snow down to the underlaying ice bed.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

ehhh one less skier. man i almost feel bad about joking around about that. wait nevermind. anyways sucks to be that dude.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

It also gave details on the other deaths over a few years back, "n December 1997, an Alexandria, Va., man died of a broken neck while skiing on the beginner’s slope." Beginner slope and broken neck, what the heck. He had to be bombing that run outa control, did a yard sale and hit his head just right on the ground I would think. Freak accidents like that do indeed, freak me out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Is that mountain really dangerous compared to others or something or is it just media hype?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> ....


 q f t


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*football dangerus?*

this kinda made me lough(or howewer it´s spelled(...... skiing is dangerous. It’s a sport, like football


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

beggionahorseho said:


> this kinda made me lough(or howewer it´s spelled)


it's laugh. laaahfff. like a sheep... "baaaaa"


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> it's laugh. laaahfff. like a sheep... "baaaaa"


já ætli það ekki bara


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

beggionahorseho said:


> já ætli það ekki bara


i'm sorry, what's that you say?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

my family went to Whisp in Maryland (without me!) this past christmas and it was straight ice. 4 ambulances had to come in one day. and i think that guy's speaking icelandic.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

TigerWolf said:


> Is that mountain really dangerous compared to others or something or is it just media hype?


no its a pretty small tame place for the most part, the problem is usually with people trying to ski/ride above their capabilities. chances are this guy had no business on this side of the mountain. now this is an assumption as i know freak accidents do happen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> ehhh one less skier. man i almost feel bad about joking around about that. wait nevermind. anyways sucks to be that dude.


Wow...We all dislike skiers to a slight degree but wow yer just....i hope no one jokes about my death


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, sad. I'm pretty sure I was there the day of the broken neck death years ago.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> You should feel bad; that was a pretty insensitive comment; His wife and 5 children won`t have their husband/dad coming home anymore....
> 
> As I am sure you know, many boarders also ski and this skier hate is juvenile and is oh so 1980`s....


Spot on.

As much as groms hate it, skiers are even the reason we have the opportunity to use the mountains to snowboard. Where do you think the $$$ and demand came from to build lifts, clear trails, groom runs, build resorts, make snow, and so on? 

Take away all the skiers and see how long resort snowboarding will last. Resorts couldn't afford to do what they do without a balance between boarders and skiers.


----------

